# it-104wc web cam driver for win 7 32



## kelumsripal (Sep 13, 2013)

it-104wc windows 7 driver,,,,, i downloded under mentioned driver but i cant install that somebody can help me, thanks

http://intexuae.com/wp-content/themes/intex/wp-content/drivers/IT-104WC.rar


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the cam detected and properly recognized by Windows? If it's not recognized by Windows, drivers won't help. Hardware has to be recognized before drivers are used. Hardware not recognized is typically the sign of a hardware fault.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't mention what error messages or problems you are having installing the driver? 
This driver comes down in a *.rar* compressed files, with the executable inside. In you are having problems opening this file, You will need to download the free 7 Zip Program to uncompress the file to access the driver file inside.


----------

